# Columbus Day



## CarolMamkny

¡Hola foreros! Sigo sufriendo con esto de ser muy "politically correct". Yo siempre he traducido "Columbus day" como "Día de la raza". Ahora me dicen que ese termino jamás se usa en Mexico, Guatemala, El salvador, etc. y que es muy Colombiano. Me proponen usar "Día de Colón". ¿Existe un termino con el cual todos queden contentos? Yo he escuchado "Día del descubrimiento de America" y "Día de la hispanidad" ¿Cuál es el más indicado para el publico de habla hispana en Estados Unidos?-Gracias


----------



## talshanir

Hola:

Me parece que también se lo llama "Día de las Américas".


----------



## patin

En Costa Rica se dice "Día del descubrimiento de América"

patin


----------



## NotTheDoctor

CarolMamkny said:


> ¡Hola foreros! Sigo sufriendo con esto de ser muy "politically correct". Yo siempre he traducido "Columbus day" como "Día de la raza". Ahora me dicen que ese termino jamás se usa en Mexico, Guatemala, El salvador, etc. y que es muy Colombiano. Me proponen usar "Día de Colón". ¿Existe un termino con el cual todos queden contentos? Yo he escuchado "Día del descubrimiento de America" y "Día de la hispanidad" ¿Cuál es el más indicado para el publico de habla hispana en Estados Unidos?-Gracias


 

Hola CarolMamkny

Yo hice primaria en Venezuela y allá también se dice (o se decía) Día de la Raza. Creo que la expresión ya no se usa mucho, por razones que no hace falta explicar. Me parece que lo más usual ahora es "(Día del) Descubrimiento de América" o simplemente "El 12 de Octubre". 


NTD


----------



## Aserolf

En México no es que no se use Día de la Raza, sino que en los calendarios viene marcado solo como "12 de octubre - Descubrimiento de América".
Haz clic en este link: *Días de Descanso Obligatorio en México-USA-Canada*


----------



## Merxe

En España lo llamamos Día de la Hispanidad...
Pero no sé si te resultará políticamente correcto.


----------



## ordira

pues sí, en México sí se llega a decir "día de la raza".


----------



## Aserolf

En el Calendario Cívico del Congreso de México viene marcado como:
*12 de octubre.- *Día de la Raza y Aniversario del Descubrimiento de América (1492).

Por lo tanto, oficialmente si se utiliza Día de la Raza (por lo menos en México).


----------



## patin

Please check this link: http://gosouthamerica.about.com/cs/southamerica/a/CulDiaRaza.htm

I never heard this "Día de la Raza" before until I came to USA. So I think here it has a different connotation for the Hispanics in general, to celebrate their culture. So if is for people that lives in USA I would use "Día de la Raza" 

patin


----------



## CarolMamkny

Entiendo pero el problema es que me prohibieron completamente usar el termino "Día de la raza" y el "Día del descubrimiento de América" no les gusta y me parece que lo que ellos suguieren eso de "Día de Colón" ninguno de nostros lo ha escuchado- Gracias a todos


----------



## Lerma

Eso dependerá del número de italianos o simpatizantes de éstos que haya en cada sitio. Me parece que la traducción literal sería ésa: *Día de Colón.* Nunca me ha gustado el término *Día de la Raza* que tambié se ha utilizado en España, pero con la misma vehemencia puedo decir que la expresión fue un invento italiano compartido por aquellos que quisieron minimizar la imprescindible colaboración española. Dicho esto, para que que cada uno haga de su capa un sayo y trate de complacer a los que tenga más cerca, que son los que le pueden crear problemas. Yo me quedaría con *Día de la Hispanidad* pero si estuviera en un país donde los que salen a la calle en manifestación lo hacen para homenajear a Colón, y no a España, me libraría muy mucho de llamarlo así.


----------



## Mirlo

Mi aporte:
EL *DESCUBRIMIENTO DE AMERICA*, EL 12 OCTUBRE *DE* 1492 EL ISTMO *DE PANAMA* LO DESCUBRIO *...*

*Saludos,*


----------



## NotTheDoctor

Lerma said:


> Eso dependerá del número de italianos o simpatizantes de éstos que haya en cada sitio. Me parece que la traducción literal sería ésa: *Día de Colón.* Nunca me ha gustado el término *Día de la Raza* que tambié se ha utilizado en España, pero con la misma vehemencia puedo decir que la expresión fue un invento italiano compartido por aquellos que quisieron minimizar la imprescindible colaboración española. Dicho esto, para que que cada uno haga de su capa un sayo y trate de complacer a los que tenga más cerca, que son los que le pueden crear problemas. Yo me quedaría con *Día de la Hispanidad* pero si estuviera en un país donde los que salen a la calle en manifestación lo hacen para homenajear a Colón, y no a España, me libraría muy mucho de llamarlo así.


 
Lerma

Sin entrar en discusiones y polémicas con respecto a lo que se celebra y si se debe o no celebrar, me parece que Día de la Hispanidad se queda un poco corto, sobre todo para ser usado en Estados Unidos. 

Por otro lado, lo de Columbus Day es totalmente italoamericano y me parece que no tendría sentido llamarlo así en español. A mi me gusta Día de las Américas, como propuso talshanir en su post. 


NTD


----------



## Lerma

NotTheDoctor said:


> Lerma
> 
> Sin entrar en discusiones y polémicas con respecto a lo que se celebra y si se debe o no celebrar, me parece que Día de la Hispanidad se queda un poco corto, sobre todo para ser usado en Estados Unidos.
> 
> Por otro lado, lo de Columbus Day es totalmente italoamericano y me parece que no tendría sentido llamarlo así en español. A mi me gusta Día de las Américas, como propuso talshanir en su post.
> 
> 
> NTD


 
A mí me parece políticamente correcto. Hace falta que satisfaga a la generalidad de las poblaciones afectadas. Incluso pudiera quedarse en *Día de América*. Saludos


----------



## patin

Día de Cristobal Colón

Podría ser otra, solamente Colón me suena bastante raro.

Día de la Hispanidad, aunque conlleva el sentido que le dan aquí, me da la sensación que pierde el sentido original del descubrimiento de América.

Oh Boy! Que complicado! 
patin


----------



## Mirlo

Lerma:
El problema para mí es que *América es un continente* y la verdad que es una celebración mas por los lados de los "hispanos". *Día de la Raza* es lo que siempre se ha usado y se refiere al descubrimiento de los países de "raza" hispana.
Saludos,


----------



## BocaJuniors

ordira said:


> pues sí, en México sí se llega a decir "día de la raza".


 
Igual que en México y Venezuela, en El Salvador es el *Día de la Raza.*


----------



## NotTheDoctor

Lerma said:


> A mí me parece políticamente correcto. Hace falta que satisfaga a la generalidad de las poblaciones afectadas. Incluso pudiera quedarse en *Día de América*. Saludos


 

A mi también ma parece políticamente correcto, lo que digo es que me parece que se queda corto. Lo de "sin entrar en polémicas etc." era en referencia al significado de la celebración en si. Si no fuera porque algunos estadounidenses creen que América se refiere exclusivamente a su país, yo también votaría por Día de América, por eso propongo la opción Día de las Américas. 

NTD


----------



## BocaJuniors

CarolMamkny said:


> ¡Hola foreros! Sigo sufriendo con esto de ser muy "politically correct". Yo siempre he traducido "Columbus day" como "Día de la raza". Ahora me dicen que ese termino jamás se usa en Mexico, Guatemala, El salvador, etc. *Claro que sí se usa, hay al menos dos postings donde te confirmamos que sí se usa el día de la raza, qué lástima que los prejuicios sociales o diferentes puntos de vista arruinen nuestro idioma.* y que es muy Colombiano. Me proponen usar "Día de Colón". ¿Existe un termino con el cual todos queden contentos? Yo he escuchado "Día del descubrimiento de America" y "Día de la hispanidad" ¿Cuál es el más indicado para el publico de habla hispana en Estados Unidos?-Gracias


----------



## Mirlo

Boca:
Eso es precisamente lo que opiné arriba, estoy completamente de acuerdo.

Saludos,


----------



## BocaJuniors

Mirlo said:


> Boca Eso es precisamente lo que opiné arriba, estoy completamehnte de acuerdo.
> 
> Saludos,


 
Y claro, lo había leído, muy de acuerdo Mirlo    Saludos


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

CarolMamkny said:


> ¡Hola foreros! Sigo sufriendo con esto de ser muy "politically correct". Yo siempre he traducido "Columbus day" como "Día de la raza". Ahora me dicen que ese termino jamás se usa en Mexico, Guatemala, El salvador, etc. y que es muy Colombiano. Me proponen usar "Día de Colón". ¿Existe un termino con el cual todos queden contentos? Yo he escuchado "Día del descubrimiento de America" y "Día de la hispanidad" ¿Cuál es el más indicado para el publico de habla hispana en Estados Unidos?-Gracias


 
Bien, me pregunto: ¿quién te dijo? Por acá sí se conoce como Día de la Raza, ya que el descubrimiento del continente americano marcó el encuentro (o encontronazo) de distintas razas.

Es probable que ahora haya quienes detracten lo de "raza" para "prevenir"  el racismo y eso... en mi opinión no tiene nada que ver. Lo de día de Colón nunca lo había oído en español y para ser honesto no me gusta cómo suena, pues no se conmemora ni su nacimiento ni su muerte en esta fecha.

Also IMO, "political correctness" is highly overrated in the US, and not as much in these latitudes, so it'll depend on your target audience whether this is a complicated translation or not.

Cheers!


----------



## Tacherie

No creo que esta discusión tenga final feliz, pero he aquí mi contribución:

"Día de Colón" es un calco del inglés y, al parecer, no significa nada para los hispanos que no estamos acostumbrados a ese término.

Los términos más comunes, como vienen repitiendo, son:
Día de la raza
Día del descubrimiento de América
Día de las Américas
Día de la Hispanidad

Todas estas denominaciones tienen algo políticamente incorrecto, lo de "razas" porque al hablar de seres humanos se debería hablar de etnias, lo de "descubrimiento" porque América ya estaba habitada y solo refleja el punto de vista Europeo, lo de "hispanidad" porque no tiene en cuenta otros idiomas y etnias también presentes en América... en fin...
Me inclinaría por optar según _frecuencia de uso_; en mi país tendría que elegir entre: Día de la raza (que es el nombre oficial) y Descubrimiento de América (que es lo que usa la gente)

Saludos


----------



## patin

Les cuento que la primera vez que fui a un festival del "Día de la Raza" aquí en Estados Unidos, pensé "No sabía que también se celebraba eso el 12 de octubre" porque como que no se relaciona completamente.

Voto por "Día de las Américas" o "Día de América" sigo sin entender por qué no puede llevar lo de "descubrimiento" en medio, si es lo más conocido, así se lo enseñan a uno en la escuela, es como tener que modificar el conocimiento de uso general, porque nos quieran clasificar como "hispanos", ellos también lo celebran así cuando se refieren a "Columbus day" por qué tenemos que cambiar la celebración por ser hispanos. Men!!!

patin


----------



## CarolMamkny

Las personas que me dijiero que cambiara la traducción son miembros del personal escolar y padres de familia. Unos con una buena educación otros que ni saben leer. No los puedo complacer a todos asi que en ultimas deje "Dia del descubrimiento de America/Dia de la raza" y entre parentesis "Columbus day". Ya si no les gusta que ellos mismo lo cambien a "Dia de colon". Gracias a todos por sus aportes-Saludos


----------



## xnavar

En España llamarlo "día de la raza" puede provocar algún escalofrío, puesto que nos retrotrae a la época de Franco, en la que el 12 de Octubre se llamaba así, con un claro sentido de ensalzar la "raza española", capaz de conquistar América... no hacen falta más comentarios.

Por otro lado, Tacherie: una etnia es una cosa y una raza otra. No por querer ser políticament correctos debemos caer en la negación de los conceptos. Una cosa es que defendamos que todas las razas son iguales y otra que no existen.
*etnia *


f. Comunidad natural de hombres que presentan ciertas afinidades raciales, lingüísticas, religiosas o culturales:
son de la misma etnia.
*raza *


f. biol. Cada uno de los grupos en que se subdividen algunas especies zoológicas y cuyos caracteres diferenciales se perpetúan por herencia:
raza negra,blanca.


----------



## BocaJuniors

De nuevo, qué lástima que los prejuicios sociales y diferentes puntos de vista acerca de nuestra historia, sentimientos falsos, etc. arruinen nuestro idioma y tengamos que modificar nuestras traducciones para complacer a aquéllos que ni siquiera saben mucho de lingüística y que ni tampoco estuvieron presentes el 12 de octubre de 1492. "Día de la Raza" no tiene absolutamente nada negativo, así bautizaron ese día (al menos en muchos países en América) desde hace décadas, quizá siglos, y no veo el por qué el cambio en el 2008. Pero como maestra Carol, debes mantenerte profesional ante tus colegas, jefes, estudiantes y padres de familia, de modo que entiendo tu decisión, la respeto y la admiro mucho. Feliz día a toda mi "raza" hispana


----------



## pcongre

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Día_de_la_raza
Me ha sorprendido que solo se celebre desde 1917-28, no hace ni 100 años.
No debería ser "día de las razas" en todo caso? Raza hispánica no existe evidentemente, pero quizás sí razas con una cultura común, según cómo se mire.
A mí no me parece algo malo que la lengua evolucione en este caso también, me parecería una pena que se estancase en ideas ancladas en el pasado, por ejemplo - dicho esto, estaría bien encontrar un nombre común, en cualquier caso.
Un saludo! =)


----------



## patin

Me parece muy bien la decisión de Carol.

Pasa que por estos lares, me refiero aquí en USA, se está marcando mucho la discriminación racial últimamente, ya no les importa mucho si entraste legal o no a este país, nosotros por ejemplo desde que pusimos un pie aquí lo hemos hecho legalmente y no ha sido nada fácil, siempre hemos pagado impuestos y la verdad que cuando veo como se les trata a otros hispanos (tengan o no papeles) me indigna tanto que prefiero ponerme del lado de ellos y defenderlos, traducirles, o lo que sea necesario. Hay tanto odio que alparecer va en aumento.

Entiendo que muchos de ustedes no puedan entender esto y lo vean también con cierta frialdad, pero la verdad que aquí las cosas están muy sensibles y por eso me parece muy bien la decisión de Carol.

Mi intención no es pelear sino más bien aclarar, espero entiendan,

patin


----------



## Aserolf

Cuando he tenido que traducir este día en los Calendarios Escolares (y para evitarme complicaciones) simplemente lo dejo como:

*Día de Cristóbal Colón*


----------



## Mirlo

> In Spanish, he's *Cristobal Colón*. *...* throughout the Spanish-speaking world — where today is usually marked as *Día de* la Raza or *Día de* la Hispanidad (or, *...*


De nuevo reitero lo mismo No encuentro la razón por lq que tenemos que cambiar un término que hemos usado por añales. Aqui en este país muy pocas personas hacen el esfuerzo por acomodar a los hispanos al extremo que el presidente declaro a nivel mundial que el idioma oficial es el inglés, cuando antes no había un idioma oficial. Yo en lo personal no voy a hacer acomodaciones y cambiar mi herencia y tradiciones.
Estamos celebrando el "Dia de la Raza Hispana" ,no le veo lo malo.
Respeto la decisión de Carol ya que de todas maneras incluye "Día de la Raza"
*Y NO es un detalle es nuestra "herencia hispana"*


----------



## Tacherie

xnavar said:


> En España llamarlo "día de la raza" puede provocar algún escalofrío, puesto que nos retrotrae a la época de Franco, en la que el 12 de Octubre se llamaba así, con un claro sentido de ensalzar la "raza española", capaz de conquistar América... no hacen falta más comentarios.
> 
> Por otro lado, Tacherie: una etnia es una cosa y una raza otra. No por querer ser políticament correctos debemos caer en la negación de los conceptos. Una cosa es que defendamos que todas las razas son iguales y otra que no existen.
> *etnia *
> 
> 
> f. Comunidad natural de hombres que presentan ciertas afinidades raciales, lingüísticas, religiosas o culturales:
> son de la misma etnia.
> *raza *
> 
> 
> f. biol. Cada uno de los grupos en que se subdividen algunas especies zoológicas y cuyos caracteres diferenciales se perpetúan por herencia:
> raza negra,blanca.


 
Disculpa, Xnavar, debí haber sido más clara: solo estaba enumerando los argumentos que a menudo se escuchan por aquí en relación a por qué no usar "día de la raza" como nombre oficial.
Yo uso *día de la raza* y *descubrimiento de américa* indistintamente, porque son los más frecuentes por estos lares y solo me preocupa hacerme enteneder; y poco me importa eso de "political correctness".


----------



## Cubanboy

Hola:


Secundo la opción propuesta de: *Día de la Raza.*


Saludos a todos.


----------



## lmanga

no sabia que se llamaba así por allá, aquí  en España simplemente lo llamamos "Día de la Hispanidad"


----------

